# Stearns 1899 "YELLOW FELLOW RACER"



## shoe3 (Nov 12, 2015)

Stearns "YELLOW FELLOW RACER"  SYRACUSE  NY. 1899. restored for Dayton History Museum, Dayton,Ohio by Phil Scott


----------



## Cdollar4 (Nov 12, 2015)

Besutiful!!!

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## geosbike (Nov 12, 2015)

sweeeeet phil does nice work


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 12, 2015)

interesting gooseneck/bars/pedals/seat and tires for 1899 racer.....love to see more pics,did they make the decals? looks nice


----------



## boardhoarder (Nov 12, 2015)

Man, this thing is just perfect.

And what thehugheseum said...did they reproduce the decals?


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 12, 2015)

i'm impressed by the Christy Racing Saddle which is very rarely seen today!! - I believe it was called the #13

A few rare pics for your enjoyment!!! ( Eddie Bald showing his racing saddle etc )


----------



## shoe3 (Nov 13, 2015)

I did reproduce decals from original Stearns and Catalogue , bars are not original. The bicycle was Earl Kiser who was on the YELLOW FELLOW TEAM. He is from my home Dayton Ohio. He was one top racers of 1890s early 1900s. He turned his interest to Auto racing.


----------



## theterrym (Nov 13, 2015)

Very nice attention to detail!!!


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 13, 2015)

Decathlete said:


> I did reproduce decals from original Stearns and Catalogue , bars are not original. The bicycle was Earl Kiser who was on the YELLOW FELLOW TEAM. He is from my home Dayton Ohio. He was one top racers of 1890s early 1900s. He turned his interest to Auto racing.




********************************************************************************************************************************************************

Okay ……. this helps me a little.  Now that I know it is Earl Kiser, here are some pics of him from the bottom of my drawer. These are from 1898/99 when he was with SPALDING.

And - here's a picture of him holding the Christy saddle that's possibly the same one on the bike!  - I need to research and see what I have of him with Stearns ( probably 1900 up > )

Enjoy …..

You can see here that he's the smallest guy in the bunch! ( Jimmy Michael might have been shorter than Kiser )


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 13, 2015)

Decathlete said:


> Stearns "YELLOW FELLOW RACER"  SYRACUSE  NY. 1899. restored for Dayton History Museum, Dayton,Ohio by Phil ScottView attachment 250346




I think this restored Stearns is most likely 1900/01 and up.  It was certainly a big bike for a short guy like Earl Kiser.

Here is a catalogue shot I have of the 1899 Stearns RACER.  Such a beautiful restored bike!!!  A lovely bike for any collection!


----------



## thehugheseum (Nov 13, 2015)

nice stuff bill and nice bike! the gooseneck and bars throw it off for me but overall real nice....love the yellow fellows


----------



## shoe3 (Nov 13, 2015)

Kiser suppose to be 5'7" he was as "little Dayton Demon" and "pocket hercules" we are going to have a display  about him at Dayton history


----------



## willswares1220 (Nov 13, 2015)

Speechless..........................


----------



## shoe3 (Nov 13, 2015)

The bike must be 1900+the mate to this is a shorter frame my friend owns.I have a picture I gave to museum of Kiser with bike. I have not seen the Christy pictures thank you kindly


----------

